# how often do you rearrange you betta's tank?



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

Mardi's tank: he gets his tank changed every week but last week I changed it alot and he seems to love it so I'm not gonna change it this week. I added tons of different types of plants (fake) and some new caves.

Mason's tank: he absoultely hates being out of his tank and attacks any hands that come in to change his decor so he doesn't get changed very often. He doesn't get actual items changed but I do rearrange stuff so it seems new.

Maddux: since his tank is only 3gs I change it every week because theres not much space to explore! He swims right into the cup when it's time for water changes so it's easy to change his. I have a load of stuff that I switch out in his tank! He has a terra cotta that I sometimes give him. His rocks that I collected get rearranged, He gets new plants too! 

Mercedes' tank: Her tank is planted so she doesn't get it changed to often but her plants are constantly growing so everything changes daily! She has a tower of terra cotta pots that she loves! 

How much and often do you change your tanks?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Most of the change my bettas get is a bunch of new IAL or a new piece of wood I have picked up for them. 

Being extremely curious fish, they of course spend the rest of the day checking it out and generally in the case of the males, staking out the best spot to build a nest. 

My bettas are pretty blase about me changing stuff around. They might be a little clamped up and cautious at first but generally settle in to a new environment pretty quickly. 

I would say I do at least one tank change around every couple of months.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

I used to change them around (different plants,different hideouts) maybe about once a month or so,just to give them something new to play amongst as all 3 little ones are very easy going when I do so & they seem to like a change now and then.But I have been very happy with the look of my little boys tanks for a long time lately & hadn't changed them around until last week when I added a new plant and new grasses each.Peanut,Button & Piglet were all zooming aroud checking everything out & I swear their little faces looked happier! So I am very happy that they all like it. :-D:-D:-D


----------



## Graceful (Apr 30, 2013)

Hardly ever! I love the way it's set up right now and can't imagine changing it. I only have a 10-g so there's not much I can do with it as far as rearranging.


----------

